# Radicals (corrected)



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am dedicating this thread to Radical kits, Hoppers or Models. Any Radicals welcome, Any Make, Any model, just post em up!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

*
use the search!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: 
*


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2008, 01:01 PM~11696726
> *
> use the search!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> 
> *



u try searching specifically for *radicals*...maybe youll see why i started a thread..


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 25 2008, 07:44 PM~11701482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you better have cleared that with the owner
i met him at the 66 show you dont want to fuck with him


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

MY "PROJECT 64" :biggrin: . 


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^^^ this is gonna be bad ass when its done! hurry up and finish :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2008, 09:01 AM~11696726
> *
> use the search!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> 
> *


i told him to make this topic.... he had another topic for just 64s.... i don't remember a specific topic for radicals so i figured it be a good idea... so u can see all kinds of different radical mods.... great for ideas....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's one on the backburner....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lb808 
that 64 is cool


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

[

































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 25 2008, 08:10 PM~11701688
> *you better have cleared that with the owner
> i met him at the 66 show you dont want to fuck with him
> *


 :uh: :uh: wtf


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 25 2008, 05:10 PM~11701688
> *you better have cleared that with the owner
> i met him at the 66 show you dont want to fuck with him
> *


did they give u a wedgie at the show or something???

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 25 2008, 09:02 PM~11702190
> *did they give u a wedgie at the show or something???
> 
> :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Sep 25 2008, 09:15 PM~11701722
> *MY "PROJECT 64"  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> ...


ssiiiccckkk.....thats what im talkin about.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 25 2008, 09:51 PM~11702069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2008, 08:45 PM~11702004
> *^^^^^ this is gonna be bad ass when its done! hurry up and finish :biggrin:
> *


After the truckin' and holloween build offs. I'll go full time into it. Got some more ideas on the front end allready.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good beto


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 11:31 PM~11703135
> *
> 
> 
> ...




beto makin them sales, and doin tha damn thing....nice work old man  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i keep lookin at that crazy ass tilt front on that caddy.....Mind boggling ....definatly a-1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 07:31 PM~11703135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember a 64 was featured exactly like that back when they still had the budwieser girls for models.... looks great.... but not radical


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my radical "Island Delite"


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 25 2008, 08:52 PM~11702080
> *lb808
> that 64 is cool
> *


Thanks,CHRIS. Like I said in my own thread. I just dug that thing out. I did everything on it back in 93'. i just put those wheels on to take the pics. I wasn't gonna really work on it anymore. But by the response i've been getting. I might as well finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

All these are real nice homies


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Sep 26 2008, 02:00 AM~11704073
> *Heres my radical "Island Delite"
> 
> 
> ...


one of my fav radicals on here!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 25 2008, 08:10 PM~11701688
> *you better have cleared that with the owner
> i met him at the 66 show you dont want to fuck with him
> *



im sorry homie but u sound like a bitch right here......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 26 2008, 09:50 AM~11704749
> *im sorry homie but u sound like a bitch right here......
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

DAMN pancho :0 looks good


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 26 2008, 04:38 PM~11705373
> *DAMN pancho  :0  looks good
> *


X-3


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ther are somw BAD ASS RADICALS on here. keep them coming 
the unfinishd 64 
unfinishd caddy 
minie car got a new flavor to them .


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn mini that impy is insane...the trunk is something id wanna try.

i gotta get into these radicals...all the scratchbuilding i do, it should be pretty damn easy.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 26 2008, 01:04 AM~11703496
> *i remember a 64 was featured exactly like that back when they still had the budwieser girls for models.... looks great.... but not radical
> *


that feature was taken here at one of are last lowrider mag shows we had in town


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here's one i was working on a while ago. i kinda began striping it little by little...lol


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2008, 07:03 PM~11709873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MAN YOU BETTER HAVE THE OK TO SHOW THAT PIC OFF I KNOW THAT GUY AND HELL BEAT YOUR ASS FOR USING HIS PICS IN THE RIGHT TOPIC !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Sep 26 2008, 03:00 AM~11704073
> *Heres my radical "Island Delite"
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

[/COLOR]more pics more pics!!
[/B]


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 26 2008, 05:55 AM~11704408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


my boy pancho killin em with tha Caddy front clip!!!! looks good bro*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 26 2008, 08:34 AM~11705344
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 25 2008, 07:44 PM~11701482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.....looks like I don't need to post anything then.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 27 2008, 02:21 PM~11714980
> *Cool.....looks like I don't need to post anything then....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: i figured id make it a lil easier on you! you did all the work! its the least i could do for ya...








other than purchasing it !! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

nice work homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ohh yeeeah my kind of topic :biggrin: 

nice.. alll the rides up in hurr


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 27 2008, 04:12 PM~11715521
> *ohh yeeeah my kind of topic :biggrin:
> 
> nice.. alll the rides up in hurr
> *



i know u got some pics to contribute!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

how can u forget about these dave?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok not the best but im still working on this car , radical are perty tuff when you dont have all the suplies you need, i had it paint once but didnt like it so here are some old pics and basicly what it looks like now.
































if some one can give me advice on the angle to use for the doors, iv seen yayos topic for it but i could never get it right, the only car iv done the doors and the trunk was my magnum and the tunk was doen on my 62 impala.
so if some one can plaes post yayos topic (link) on here .i think he did a 57 bal air.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

what happened to yoyo?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

idk i got his mysace but ill send him a im and see what happendcus i wonder too. hes got some realy good cars.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

*alrighty, i did some more work on the 64 with retractable top...here are some pics!
*




















































































































*all i have to do is just make the hinge that makes the the roof move..thats next!
*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

herm these builds give me an idea
maybe i should build a ratical


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love that frame doc...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 1 2008, 09:09 AM~11748014
> *I love that frame doc...
> *


thanks man!!

im getting pretty close to setting "the lab" up again. this will be the first to get my attention. looking very forward to it.....its been a while


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 1 2008, 06:50 AM~11747912
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this car is sooo fuckin nice!!! how come it isnt finish? doesnt need much but interior right?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 1 2008, 07:13 AM~11748034
> *thanks man!!
> 
> im getting pretty close to setting "the lab" up again.  this will be the first to get my attention.  looking very forward to it.....its been a while
> *


We are looking forward to it also...keep us posted...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 1 2008, 09:17 AM~11748049
> *this car is sooo fuckin nice!!! how come it isnt finish? doesnt need much but interior right?
> *


started other projects, then i moved so its been on hold

i dont want to half ass it so ive been waiting to get my area set up again so i can work on it without destractions


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 1 2008, 07:20 AM~11748062
> *started other projects, then i moved so its been on hold
> 
> i dont want to half ass it so ive been waiting to get my area set up again so i can work on it without destractions
> *


looks bad ass hell!!! `cant wait till its done!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 1 2008, 07:50 AM~11747912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: REAL NICE MONTE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 30 2008, 07:27 PM~11743293
> *alrighty, i did some more work on the 64  with retractable top...here are some pics!
> 
> 
> ...


SICK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 1 2008, 06:50 AM~11747912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOO the dr is in fellas. :cheesy: i wana see some inter pics of this doc when you guna show it?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

damn that car is turning out great


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 1 2008, 07:50 AM~11747912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that iss siccckkkkkkkkk ...damn. thats nice.



frame looks REAL.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

*alrighty...

heres a lil sneak peak for ya!!*



































*let me know what ya think...




its coming along nicely!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 2 2008, 04:57 AM~11757417
> *alrighty...
> 
> heres a lil sneak peak for ya!!
> ...




:0 thats lookin damn good homie  nice work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 2 2008, 01:57 AM~11757417
> *alrighty...
> 
> heres a lil sneak peak for ya!!
> ...


this is comin out bad as fuck. now u gotta step ur game up on the paint for this one coupe!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 2 2008, 07:11 AM~11757764
> *this is comin out bad as fuck. now u gotta step ur game up on the paint for this one coupe!!
> *



lol i know!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 2 2008, 06:11 AM~11757764
> *this is comin out bad as fuck. now u gotta step ur game up on the paint for this one coupe!!
> *



X2
do some patterns


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 30 2008, 05:27 PM~11743293
> *alrighty, i did some more work on the 64  with retractable top...here are some pics!
> 
> 
> ...


i know i'm bringing this topic back from the dead, but i want to see more of this bad ass 64!!! that's a cleaver idea.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 30 2008, 06:27 PM~11743293
> *alrighty, i did some more work on the 64  with retractable top...here are some pics!
> 
> 
> ...


BADDASS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

cool mods ...the green transformer is dope


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

nice mods man


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2008, 05:55 AM~11704408
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

never done he sleep in a box 4 now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Dec 1 2008, 12:57 PM~12301292
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ok i know its not as radical as some of yalls, but heres mine


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

any updates??


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

haha gotta love them radicals... :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

radicals lookin good don


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

am i trippin or does the last post say december 1st of 08 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

one i cut up and never got around to building ,,,,its gone now 










damn that orgullo mexicano looks sick any more pics of that one? :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16647760
> *haha gotta love them radicals... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of that ext limo?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 18 2010, 12:28 AM~16648218
> *am i trippin or  does the last post say december 1st of 08  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> one i cut up and never got around to building ,,,,its gone now
> ...


x2


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i think mine is radical too


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some great Models in here....Keep em comming.... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 18 2010, 04:15 AM~16649479
> *i think mine is radical too
> 
> 
> ...


that is badass i like how the rear slides out like :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

cleanin up a bit 2day i was lookin through my boxes and took out this radical 64 i started a while back . fuk it took some pics....


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

monte 71


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

62 convert


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Not as crazy as most...but here are mine...


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

heres one i did bought 8 years ago
















and one i hope to finish one day lol








by the way there is some great work in here


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

The 60, built back in 01, My bro was only 16 when he built this.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^^^

Damn i love those radicals...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16647760
> *haha gotta love them radicals... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 18 2010, 11:14 PM~16658166
> *Not as crazy as most...but here are mine...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16647760
> *haha gotta love them radicals... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies if ya wann a see more of my ORGULLO MEXICANO build and my other radicals look in my build tread...Thanx again..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 18 2010, 11:14 PM~16658166
> *Not as crazy as most...but here are mine...
> 
> 
> ...



someday...................... :dunno: :tears: :tears: :wave:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ttt for one of the best threads here lol :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

heres a few pics of the lrm replicas im working on Rolin Malo,Orgullo Mexicano,Casanova,Outcast 
[


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

ill post my 300 when i finish the other door


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

heres my RAD 53 hope yall like


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 21 2010, 12:46 PM~17846080
> *heres my RAD 53 hope yall like
> 
> 
> ...



more pics more pics more pics :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

first time seeing this thread... DOPE!! Some really great ideas here. Can't wait to get out of work, so I can get busy!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 21 2010, 01:58 PM~17846570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that ride is sick it kinda looks like "The Great Pretender"


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

i think i know that car, i saw a couple of lrms that looked like mine LOL na this is all original,


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 21 2010, 01:09 PM~17846682
> *that ride is sick it kinda looks like "The Great Pretender"
> *


I THINK LATIN SKULL OR HIS BRO DID A REPLICA OF IT  CHECK HIS THREAD OUT :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 21 2010, 12:27 PM~17845933
> *heres a few pics of the lrm replicas im working on Rolin Malo,Orgullo Mexicano,Casanova,Outcast
> [
> 
> ...


cant wait 4 these 1's 2 b done!! too bad about Jarmillo with the Casanova car though huh?!


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

DA HOMIE'Z 63....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

Counterstrike


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jun 21 2010, 10:23 PM~17851690http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa14/Delsied64/CIMG4649.jpg[/img
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damm man i love this one!!! what car is that??? ima do about 5 radicals after im dont wit this my 53


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

i can see that back wheel diff, i custom made one LOL i could tell how your back wheels are butter flied! Clean!!


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 21 2010, 11:58 PM~17852344
> *Counterstrike
> 
> 
> ...


this bout to be Crazy right here!


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 22 2010, 04:42 AM~17853230
> *damm man i love this one!!! what car is that??? ima do about 5 radicals after im dont wit this my 53
> *


87 LEXUS ....


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 21 2010, 12:58 PM~17846570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the 53 is lookin good, is the one on the right finished already? the 63 nd the lexis is my homies...later tonite were gona start a post with his models on it


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 22 2010, 04:46 AM~17853245
> *i can see that back wheel diff, i custom made one LOL i could tell how your back wheels are butter flied! Clean!!
> *


all stock homie!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jun 22 2010, 06:41 PM~17859164
> *87  LEXUS ....
> *



naw for real... Lexus didn't hit til 1990 dude


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jun 22 2010, 05:41 PM~17859164
> *87  LEXUS ....
> *


ITS A 300C, I HAD TO LOOK CLOSELY AT IT TOO


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jun 23 2010, 05:47 PM~17869432
> *the 53 is lookin good, is the one on the right finished already? the 63 nd the lexis is  my homies...later tonite were gona start a post with his models on it
> *


FASHO, i really like that lex thouh i have the IS but its the jap verson right hand drive, im trying to vip it, the six foe is not done, i almost through it out the window LOl so its just sitting , thinking my next attack on it, sence this pic i striped it, AND the 53. but will be done by the 26


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

My 84 cutlass replica project of LRM feat car 'Wiked'


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 10:31 PM~11703135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie i see u still gettin down wit it check me out 2nd ll none i have a few up some time this week ill be puttin a few more of the rides up


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

heres a update. these will be the last pics of it. i have other stuff to finish.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice work E! Looks crazy dogg!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 22 2010, 08:43 AM~16687131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is bad ass


----------



## Dr.aCuLa (May 16, 2010)

Esoteric- please finish that 300 as soon as u can man! that cool looks toooo sick!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 22 2010, 03:43 PM~16687131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker is bad ass fuel injected and all

sick bro


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

hers the up date on the 53, i just got to touch up the pescos,im not really happy for some reason,


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

:wow: 

GREAT IDEAS, I'M STARTIN A 58 IMPALA SOON.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 24 2010, 11:43 PM~17882213
> *heres a update. these will be the last pics of it. i have other stuff to finish.
> 
> 
> ...


this ones gonna be sweet as hell when its done.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jun 23 2010, 11:25 PM~17872691
> *naw for real... Lexus didn't hit til 1990 dude
> 
> 
> *


hey dude did you see the post 89 lex homie look again


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jun 24 2010, 12:56 AM~17873181
> *ITS A 300C, I HAD TO LOOK CLOSELY AT IT TOO
> *


300C thats funny homie i think you better look again its a 89 lexus :wow:


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

IS HOPPIN HYDROS GOOD TO BUY ALL YOUR SHIT


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

hoppin hydros went out of business :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 25 2010, 12:43 AM~17882213
> *heres a update. these will be the last pics of it. i have other stuff to finish.
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 18 2010, 09:05 AM~18597676
> *hoppin hydros went out of business  :angry:
> *


So were can I buy like the rims pumps and evrything else


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 1 2008, 06:50 AM~11747912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A bro were did you get those jackstands


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

64 chevy truck ( our style )


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Sep 16 2010, 04:38 PM~18585248
> *hey dude did you see the post 89 lex homie look again
> *


take it easy homie.. someone said it was an 87 which I knew wasn't right. looked it up & yeah 89 was the 1st year. so my bad.

helluva build either way.. much props


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 22 2010, 10:18 PM~18637282
> *64 chevy truck ( our style )
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anybody have more radicals I know L.U.G.K. has some :biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

any more new rads around?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

THE GREAT PRETENDER REPLICA


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Any tips on how to make a mice radical and tips like how to raise the frame off the body,front tilt hood and etc....


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that shit is bad ass


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THE GREAT PRETENDER REPLICA


killing it,nice


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Twisted_Dreams said:


> View attachment 400249



nombre retarded.badass


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ART2ROLL said:


>


get her done Art2roll


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> 64 chevy truck ( our style )


I like this Emilio


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

drnitrus said:


>


this is re-Dirk-ulous,badass wey.Show how to get it right,clean monte


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*aweready*



sidetoside said:


>


now thats a lot of patience right there,I like all radicals cause of the time and effort it takes to do them.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sidetoside said:


>


Holy shit man. Not a fan of that casting but dammit I love that thing. GREAT JOB man.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sidetoside said:


>


patterns look like a vanderslice treatment?! nice work put in there!!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Thera was a model truck that had the tilt bed already in does anyone now what kit that is and a pic of the box. And i think it had the tilt front end 2


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

it was a 55 ford if i remember right that had both. only the current kits with tilt boxes are the aoshima hilux kits


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> it was a 55 ford if i remember right that had both. only the current kits with tilt boxes are the aoshima hilux kits


yep, that's right.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone up for a radical build off ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Anyone up for a radical build off ?


we have that going on its a year long build off check trendsettas thread


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> we have that going on its a year long build off check trendsettas thread


Ok gotta check it out


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nicely built bomb.... Much props!!!!!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Who is the 55 made by and cant get the link on my phone for the year long off build off


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sidetoside said:


>


I just cant get over this 39,


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.not a very nice pic


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.heres a better look at one of our builds


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.heres a few more pics on some more radical builds if you like to see more hit me up on my thread:thumbsup:


----------



## hubcity (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here u go sinicle


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Frank! Theres some great reference pics in here!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Those are some Nice builds guys . I been looking to see how I can make the enginebay open and now I found it. Great Thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Waco said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just for the $100 radical build ill bump this shit with WACO'S build!! hope he's doing ok on the forced vacation?! just a little insperation for those in the build or thinking about it?! lots of good pics in this thread!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

ZR1 radical


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

INTHABLOOD said:


> ZR1 radical


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

Radicals are my fav. Cant wait to get mine done. Keep those radicals coming.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

INTHABLOOD said:


> ZR1 radical


This radical is clean as fuck much props homie u did ur thang


----------



## DTKH22 (Aug 13, 2012)

fukk ya that shits sick i lik the pump idea


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

For tha radicals first ever no othr out there like this my creation https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGjK9837VOo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

heres one im workin on


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice fam dat shit looking clean diggin it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hellz yeah..do it up bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn corky looks sweet bro :thumbsup: 

CAN I HAVE IT


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2020)

MKD904 said:


> Not as crazy as most...but here are mine...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2020)

Would you get red of the 70 impala


----------

